# Tecumseh 7.0 Hp OH195SA (OHSK70) Service Manual



## zspinner (Jan 25, 2009)

I am looking for a link for a Tecumseh 7.0 Hp repair manual. 
It is a model OH195SA (OHSK70). Any help would be appreciated. The manual I found for purchase online listed a PN of 740043. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.cpdonline.com/695244a.pdf

This manual covers the OHHSK70, may have the info you are looking for.


----------

